# dirk's nickname



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

what is the 'diggler' part


----------



## CrossinUOvr03 (May 23, 2003)

It's from the movie "Boogie Nights." Ever heard of it?

My personal nickname for Dirk is "Irk," take away the D since he doesn't have any.


----------



## Tristan (Jan 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>CrossinUOvr03</b>!
> It's from the movie "Boogie Nights." Ever heard of it?
> 
> My personal nickname for Dirk is "Irk," take away the D since he doesn't have any.


Haha, thats a good one, i call him Dirty...


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

ive seen boogie nights, but its been a while


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

I hate when Fred Carter says "Theres no D in Dirk but plenty of O in Nirwitzki" 

Cmon Fred come up with something else.


Off the subject, what about when Barkley said he was going to stomp a mudhole in Dirk before game 6 against the Spurs for calling him a moron? Doesnt he know Najara, Griffen, Bell, and Van Exel would make him come up missing?:angel:


----------



## junh (May 23, 2003)

Nickname? Howabout the German Frank (Frank as in sausage).


----------

